# Trying....



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Well this is the first time I'm posting pics so I hope it turns out.
I only have 7 batches under my belt so I'm still new as you can tell.
I should say we because I have yet to soap alone and probably never will.  Soaping is quality family time.  LOL
The darker picture is soap we made yesterday (blueberry scent) but its still soft so I will probably cut later on tonight.  The bigger brown one is the second one we made and its Cocoa.  I really like this one.  Lathers very well.



















Hope this turns out.
I had pictures of the other soap but cannot find them.  Sorry.   :? 
Me thinks me eraser them from phone


Edit trying to get pics to work..........Sorry their big...

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... G_0548.jpg
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... G_0547.jpg
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... ics176.jpg

Still editing.....How about now?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2010)

I can only see one pic. It was so dark that I put it on Photo 9 and lightened it. I don't know if the color is correct after I lightened it but the soap looks great. Is it really violet or is that just my monitor? I also like the top you did. Makes it look fancy.   

BTW, I like your signature line.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 7, 2010)

I LIKE THEM !!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, now I can see them.

Great swirls! Did you scent the cocoa batch?


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

@ Hazel.  Thank you.  The colours I used were a Neon Blue, Red #33 and TD from TKB Trading.  I also put an Aqua wax like colour that says its for soap but I won't buy that again.  Hard to break it all up with stick blander and it turned out grey kinda.  On top I put some little soaps I made the day before with blueberry tea. The cocoa batch is not scented but it does have a faint smell of cocoa.
As for my signature, my boyfriend says that all the time and I think its funny.

@ cwarren.  I'm glad you like.  Thank you very very much.   8)


----------



## photoshadows (Nov 7, 2010)

Those are some beautiful soaps right out of the gate! Well done Bean13. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2010)

Bean13 said:
			
		

> The colours I used were a Neon Blue, Red #33 and TD from TKB Trading.  I also put an Aqua wax like colour that says its for soap but I won't buy that again.
> 
> On top I put some little soaps I made the day before with blueberry tea.
> 
> The cocoa batch is not scented but it does have a faint smell of cocoa.



Lovely job and the little soaps are an elegant touch. Also, I'm so impressed with your swirls. I still can't do a decent swirl.


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hazel, with the swirl we seperated about a quarter of the soap at very light trace.  My daughter mixed about 3 tablespoons of Cocoa in the quarter amount and then we poured it back in the pot (did not stir) and then poured it into the mold at a medium pace.  Other bars from this batch have much darker swirls.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 7, 2010)

They look really nice!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2010)

Bean13 said:
			
		

> Hazel, with the swirl we seperated about a quarter of the soap at very light trace.  My daughter mixed about 3 tablespoons of Cocoa in the quarter amount and then we poured it back in the pot (did not stir) and then poured it into the mold at a medium pace.  Other bars from this batch have much darker swirls.



Please tell your daughter - great job! Umm...can I borrow her?


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

You sure can, but don't expect her to clean up after your done.....*wispers* _please please take her.  She's a teenager!_

 :wink:  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh oh... :shock: 

On second thought, I'm hundreds of miles away from you and it wouldn't really be right to borrow her because she'd miss too much school.


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Oh oh... :shock:
> 
> On second thought, I'm hundreds of miles away from you and it wouldn't really be right to borrow her because she'd miss too much school.



LOL  Your too funny....good night.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice indeed!  I just made lavendar that's a purple swirl & found that if I pour the colored portion back into the pot at a heavier trace my swirls stay darker.  I have a recipe for a cocoa bar that I'm dying to try....your pics make me want to leave work & make it right now!!


----------



## KimHartley24 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ooooh the decorations on the top one reminds be of the the everlasting gobstoppers from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory! (The original!!)


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 8, 2010)

Those look cool!  Love the second one!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2010)

I love both! They are awesome!


----------



## ewenique (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice soaps!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 10, 2010)

Is that a plain ol' garbage bag for a liner?  How did that work for you?


----------



## sygrid (Nov 10, 2010)

If you are making soap like this after 7 batches I'll be staying tuned for your 100th batch.  Well done, they look great!

Lorie


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank-you everyone for your kind kind words.  I've gotten excited about doing many things in life like becoming an EMT, doing nails, decorating cakes and just alot in between.  But soaping seems to be sticking with me.  It's calming, creative family time.  And the high last for a long time.  Not just for the few hours while your making it and cleaning up but all night your wondering about how its gonna turn out and then the wee hours of the morning when your the only one awake ya tip-toe into the spare room where you put your soap to bed for the night to take a peek.  Then your still waiting and its always on your mind.  Worrying that its not gonna turn out but can't wait to know the results.  Its like a test.  And then later when you cut the soap you start to become so overwrought to see the results.  And then smelling them almost every day and can't wait to try it.  And when I eventually do flop I'm still gonna be proud of what we tried to create.

And yes that is a plain old garbage bag.  I thin one.  I think they work ok for the most part.  I don't mind the wrinkles they give in the soap but seems to be alot of curved egdes.  I have lined with butcher paper but it takes me a long time.  I usually put my molds in the oven and warm them up some so the garbage bags are easy to throw in after the oven and just before pouring.  I had seen Brett Thomas do it on Soapacademy youtube videos and figured if its good enough for him then why not.




Had to edit due to spelling


----------



## dcornett (Nov 11, 2010)

sygrid said:
			
		

> If you are making soap like this after 7 batches I'll be staying tuned for your 100th batch.  Well done, they look great!
> 
> Lorie


My thoughts exactly!!! Only 7 batches and turning out embeds... :shock: !


----------

